# 14 week puppy whines/barks when leave room/house



## Giggsy (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello, 
Our 14 week puppy barks & whines at the top of her voice when left; either in her crate when we leave the house or even when we leave a room & shut the door behind us. In the crate she will bark and whine working through a cycle of barking & crying. She's not interested in a kong that we leave. Her stuffed toy is sodden from where she seems to ravage it as part of her cycle. We also leave the radio on. We don't make a fuss when we leave nor when we return, waiting for her to calm down before releasing her which can take several minutes. She naps happily in her crate during the day and regularly pops in&out so doesn't have a fear of being in there. We are leaving her for a short time everyday to get her used to it. 
It just seems being left alone, and detached from us is triggering the distress. I want to sort this out while she's young and not end up with a dog that struggles to be left. 
Any advise would be gratefully received.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like your doing it right.
Some pups protestant more than others. I try to find their favorite treat, and they only get it in the crate. With her, it might be she only gets it if your leaving.
Also try playing crate games with her.
Do you know if she's crying the whole time your gone? Some settle, but start back up when they hear you.
Try also playing the radio when home, and its time for her to relax. I use classical music. Hopefully she will then start keying on it meaning time to settle, and not you leaving.

FYI
My adult dogs, don't like to have a door shut between us. Well they don't mind it, if they are napping on my bed. But its because they have chosen to rest there.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What about the time from 8 weeks to now? Can we assume she's always done this?

They don't like to be left alone, so her complaints are pretty common. How long is she left alone in the crate, at 14 weeks it shouldn't be more than a few brief hrs., she might need to potty. Also, exercise before putting her in will relax her and help her settle.

When you come home, regardless of her vocalizations you should let her out immediately, don't wait for her to be quiet.

It might also be helpful to make crate time part of her routine even when you are home so she doesn't equate being put in there with loneliness.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

texasred said:


> It sounds like your doing it right.
> Some pups protestant more than others. I try to find their favorite treat, and they only get it in the crate. With her, it might be she only gets it if your leaving.
> Also try playing crate games with her.
> Do you know if she's crying the whole time your gone? Some settle, but start back up when they hear you.
> ...


Not a door? I guess even the restroom too. But I am confident that you take it all in stride. I wish everyone the best and a safe Happy New to all including our velcro Vizslas.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------

